# Quaker or Green cheeked conure??????



## Jay84 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok, so iv just moved into a new apartment and would really like a little companion pet. I really wanted to get a little dog but the estate agent said that there is no way the landlord would allow it 

so my next thought went to a little parrot. i have kept many birds in the past, mainly in aviaries though. i really fancy either a quaker or a green cheeked conure. do any of you have either? and what have been your experiences with them?

any photos would be great!


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

i love green cheeks i have found quakers are so intelligent they know how to open anything up and there really good talkers, if i am going to get another bird tho i would like a princess parrot i find them to be gorgeous birds 

good luck with finding urself a companion


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 23, 2009)

Out of your two choices listed I would definately go the green-cheek. I've come across many handreared ones with beautiful personalities, very affectionate. 

That would be my next choice for a companion bird but with two galahs (one with personality problems we are correcting from a previous owner) and three lorikeets there just isn't enough time in the day to spend one-on-one time with any more birds - unless I win lotto and can retire.

I don't think you'd go wrong with either choice from a reputable though. Just do some research first on some bird-specific forums and see if that helps you with your decision.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for your replies guys. the main thing im worried about here is noise as i live in an apartment. i cant have a bird behaving badly squawking all the time. i have been reading up on a quaker forum which has been great but cant really find anything similar on green cheeks.


----------



## Jezzer (Mar 23, 2009)

Quakers are absolutely lovely but VERY demanding and quite willing to protest noisily if they do not get enough attention, the greens tend to be milder than the blues (so-told) very intelligent birds & not one person specific (good for families)


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 23, 2009)

Green-cheek conures are a good choice for noise too. Definately the quietest of the commonly available conures and probably be quieter than a quaker. 

Google for Smileysbirds forums - lots of good info there on many different parrots.


----------



## donut (Mar 29, 2009)

We have 3 Quakers.
A breeding pair in the aviary and Donut, our "baby" blue quaker inside.
Donut is 18 mths old, says 20 various things, says and plays peek-a-boo, can tell you what a duck says.
I say you cant go past a quaker.
Donut is great with kids and adults.

Donut

[video=youtube;ZNh9PgZEJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNh9PgZEJ6c[/video]
donut playing peek-a-boo with dad
[video=youtube;NBCDmkDCVpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBCDmkDCVpY[/video]
2 of the babies we bred

p.s Donut is only loud when dad comes home from work, 30 secs max !!!!


----------



## anntay (Jun 20, 2009)

i'd go the green cheek.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have a quaker but like the look of them. I own a GCC named Archie and he is just brilliant, I can't remember life before him! He will always put a smile on my face and is such a lovable character. He's become a part of the family so so fast, I dunno what I'd do without him, Go the conure!

Check out his pictures here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals-5363/green-cheeked-conure-113321


----------



## miss2 (Jun 21, 2009)

my quaker is the most demanding little thing ever, if im not up in time or hit the snooze on my alarm, je opens his cage, walks up the hall way into my room and screams " wake up" in my ear till i get up. hes also a cranky little buggar, teases the dogs etc great little pets so smart but sometimes to smart for there own good.


----------



## bundybear (Jun 21, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> thanks for your replies guys. the main thing im worried about here is noise as i live in an apartment. i cant have a bird behaving badly squawking all the time. i have been reading up on a quaker forum which has been great but cant really find anything similar on green cheeks.


 
if your worried about the noise, go with the princess parrot as previously suggested.
all conures can be noisy, same with quakers.
princess' are one of the quietest of all the parrots and have a very friendly nature.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 21, 2009)

well my partner put his foot down to a bird  so no birdies for me until we have our own house with more space 

As for Princess Parrots...... mum has aviaries full of them, normals, blues and yellows. Beautiful looking birds but hers are noisy. The males call is quite earpiercing. do they take to cage birds well? seeing as they arent mutual preening birds i cant see them letting you touch or play with them much. we have handreared them before, but not kept them inside. the ones we handreared are outside in aviaries. tame, but not willing to let them hold you. i think iv decided on a green cheek when i can finally get one!


----------

